# hot sauce



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

So I bought a sample of some smoking hot peppers from the marketplace here at P&S from cutbait bob. If I had more time I would have bought a bushel from the guy, he packaged em well, shipped em quickly, was just a good deal all around. I hope he grows more next year. Anyway I used a few to make appetizers by stuffing with cheese and wrapping in bacon, took about 30 mins to get over the burn and build up enough courage to have another one. After that the rest went to making hot weenies and trying a new hot sauce recipe. Here's the hot sauce recipe I picked up on another forum, it calls for ghost chilies but any really hot peppers should do the trick. The sauce is rather mild to me considering the heat that goes into it. Heat and sweet has always worked for me......

10-12 ghost peppers, seeded and chopped
1 (15.5 ounce) can sliced peaches in heavy syrup
1/2 cup dark molasses
1/2 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup light brown sugar
1 ½ cup distilled white vinegar
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice

Directions:
Place the peppers, peaches, molasses, mustard, brown sugar, and vinegar into the container of a food processor or blender. Measure in the salt, paprika, pepper, cumin, coriander, ginger and allspice. Blend until liquefied. Pour into clean jars, and refrigerate overnight before using.


(I had to warm mine to get the sugar to dissolve and blend correctly)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rick, that looks good minus the red hot peppers. I can't handle them. On a scale from sweet peppers, where do you go in terms of heat? Like what is the least hot pepper when you move up from sweet peppers. I'd like to try that, but with only a little bite. Maybe should make a batch using only a little red pepper. Whatcha think?


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Rick, that looks good minus the red hot peppers. I can't handle them. On a scale from sweet peppers, where do you go in terms of heat? Like what is the least hot pepper when you move up from sweet peppers. I'd like to try that, but with only a little bite. Maybe should make a batch using only a little red pepper. Whatcha think?


A lot of peppers fit that bill, but due to availability and cost I would stick with adding just a touch of minced jalapenos and a sweet pepper maybe till you get the heat where you want it. These new fangled (genetically altered?) giant japs they are selling now in grocers have very little heat I've noticed, some have almost zero. Just add a dab more every day(after sitting overnight) till it gets where you like it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

this thread is NOT about reel grease. :redface:


----------

